# Copperhead or brown?



## Sonni (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys, this fella is hanging around our area and is said to be a copperhead. It pretty well could be but I’m thinking it could also be an Eastern Brown! This is in Victoria- South East suburbs. Sorry for the crap pic, it’s just one I grabbed from the dude who took the phot


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 20, 2018)

It's a Copperhead.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 20, 2018)

Sonni said:


> Hi guys, this fella is hanging around our area and is said to be a copperhead. It pretty well could be but I’m thinking it could also be an Eastern Brown! This is in Victoria- South East suburbs. Sorry for the crap pic, it’s just one I grabbed from the dude who took the phot
> 
> View attachment 323347


Where abouts in the south east?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm going out on a limb here, since there's very little of the photo, but I'm pretty sure it's a copperhead.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 21, 2018)

You're not going out on a limb. The pattern as well as the scale type makes it obvious that is a Copperhead.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 21, 2018)

The ventral surface of brown snakes is marked with scattered orange to brown blotches, which are not in evidence here. Copperheads have gradation of colour from the ventrals to the flanks, of salmon or brown to the base colour of the snake. So like Sdaji said, your are not going out on a limb.


----------

